# Fresh.....



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Rabbit in the freezer this morning.:2thumb: There is a bunch in the field behind my place, and a bunch of neighbors in stiff competition for them. As soon as I find another they are going in the pot. I put the fur in homemade tanner, should take about a week to be done and dry etc. Hope everyone else is doing well this morning.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice! I'm going to start breeding my rabbits and will hopefully have some meat for the freezer soon


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!

They can make a tasty meal.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a jackrabbit as a pet when I was a kid. Loved that rabbit so much. Always wanted another one.

Now I want a hutch full of rabbits for the pot.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I need one more so we can all share in the meal, today was big enough for dinner for 2. I have 2 kids, so one more rabbit to go. Taters and carrots to go with, gettin' hungry already.


----------

